# Organ grinder music suggestions



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm looking for music suggestions for my organ grinder.
it has a crank spider


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

It's been a while since I've seen it, so I don't know how long a piece of music you can pull off of it, but if yopu can find a video of the French film "City of Lost Children" there's some sequences with some uber-creepy organ grinder music in that.


----------

